# Insanity Workout!!



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm 19 days into the Insanity program and I'm lovin it!! It is kicking my ass but I feel so good about myself when I complete another workout!
Has anyone else tried to finish the 60 days?


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup got our shirt last year! Although my wife had a little crush on Shaun T's little bum. lol

Plank position in and out killed!


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2012)

Btw it's amazing how much better you'll do everytime you do the physical test.


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

camz said:


> Yup got our shirt last year! Although my wife had a little crush on Shaun T's little bum. lol
> 
> Plank position in and out killed!



Aahhhhhh and the Planks are always at the end of the workout!! lol
Shaun T. is pretty hot...lol It doesn't stop me from swearing at him!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 8, 2012)

Mishele, pics or it ain't happening! 


I hate the infomercials and eat more in retaliation! More Bacon please!


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Mishele, pics or it ain't happening!
> 
> 
> I hate the infomercials and eat more in retaliation! More Bacon please!



Maybe I'll have to join and post one in the NSFW section....lol


----------



## Compaq (Jun 8, 2012)

Working out is awesome! Feels so good after! 

I went up "Stolzekleiven" today. Pretty steep, lactic acid production was crazy :lmao: 16m26sec up, which probably doesn't say you much. Normal time for "people who work out regularly, but have no ambition of being in ultra good shape, yet in better shape than most average person"


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> Maybe I'll have to join and post one in the NSFW section....lol



I'll pay your entrance fee.  :thumbup:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Working out is awesome! Feels so good after!
> 
> I went up "Stolzekleiven" today. Pretty steep, lactic acid production was crazy :lmao: 16m26sec up, which probably doesn't say you much. Normal time for "people who work out regularly, but have no ambition of being in ultra good shape, yet in better shape than most average person"





Wait---this entire climb only took 16 1/2 minutes?  How is that possible?


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 8, 2012)

I did the p90x/insanity hybrid for 4 months and lost 23 lbs and put on some muscle. Good workout !


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll give you my email instead


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > Working out is awesome! Feels so good after!
> ...



Compaq were you backpacking...or jetpacking?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Mishele, pics or it ain't happening!
> ...




Another reason for me to get off my butt and send TPF some money.

I need to get back in shape. ever since starting back working again I havn't been to the gym. ugg.


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^^^ DO IT!! It's very rewarding to finish a CD....lol


----------



## Compaq (Jun 8, 2012)

The record is 9m55sec or something, so 16,5 isn't all that good  it looks longer than it looks, probably. 313 metred above sea level at top.


----------



## paigew (Jun 8, 2012)

I did insanity!! Didn't finish though; I used to do it during my kids nap and now they don't nap so I have to run instead (that way they are strapped down and out of my way) . Insanity is soooo hard! keep it up


----------



## IByte (Jun 8, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> Working out is awesome! Feels so good after!
> 
> I went up "Stolzekleiven" today. Pretty steep, lactic acid production was crazy :lmao: 16m26sec up, which probably doesn't say you much. Normal time for "people who work out regularly, but have no ambition of being in ultra good shape, yet in better shape than most average person"



That looks freaking awsome. I never tried insanity.  I still use p90x and powerlift.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 8, 2012)

I joined just to see Missy's pic, and so far have been left empty handed.

Literally.

Disappointing.





(too far?)


----------



## IByte (Jun 8, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:
			
		

> I joined just to see Missy's pic, and so far have been left empty handed.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...



Nope, but I'm ready to call shenanigans lol!


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL I'll post one when I'm done....

paige.......It's some crazy **** isn't it!! lol


----------



## Compaq (Jun 10, 2012)

Awaiting pics 

Went up the hill again today. 16m10secs. And man, I've never been so exhausted, I think! I felt I had Niagara Falls of Blood in my mouth! Then I went home, and we bbq-ed, and I ate so darn much, I probably ate 21x the calories I burned on the way up. Good day


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2012)

I just finished my workout for the day!! I ate 2 hours before the workout and I still felt like I was going to get sick. <note to self......no big meals before workout!!!>


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 10, 2012)

bukabunchaexercise!


----------



## Yemme (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG.. Mish, noooo... My condolences.


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2012)

Yemme!!!! Miss you girl!! :hug::


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> I'm 19 days into the Insanity program and I'm lovin it!! It is kicking my ass but I feel so good about myself when I complete another workout!
> Has anyone else tried to finish the 60 days?



Only workout im doing this weekend is walking from pub to pub on a real ale trip Saturday night


----------



## IByte (Jun 15, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Only workout im doing this weekend is walking from pub to pub on a real ale trip Saturday night



....S.A.T.U.R.D.A.Y, that's S.A.T.U.R.D.A.Y. lol


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2012)

IByte said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about last weekend then, had loads of real ale Saturday night and Sunday towed my partner and her friends horses to a sponsored ride, on the journey our horse lost a shoe , she said i'll just walk it so i thought i would walk a way with them 8 miles later i finished


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2012)

Also going out tonight for a walm up


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 16, 2012)

I did P90X last summer. If you don't get bored easily than you can get in great shape...but I also think it depends on body build as any workout does...that's why I don't like the generalized workouts.

I got so lean I couldn't eat enough to gain any weight and I couldn't gain mass.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I did P90X last summer. If you don't get bored easily than you can get in great shape...but I also think it depends on body build as any workout does...that's why I don't like the generalized workouts.
> 
> I got so lean I couldn't eat enough to gain any weight and I couldn't gain mass.



Lol! I got bored! On back days I got up to 130+ pull ups. I had to put a 10 lb weighted vest. It cut me down to 75 pull ups.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll have to join and post one in the NSFW section....lol



If you do i will have to subscribe


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2012)

Day 35 today!! Month 2 is going to be rough!! lol 
I'm smilin because I love it!!


----------



## IByte (Jun 24, 2012)

Where's the before picture? Lol


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2012)

Never ask a lady for her "before" picture....lol


----------



## IByte (Jun 24, 2012)

Oo LOL is that same as never ask a woman her age? Men do it all the time...you what I'm gonna ask my wife 8P.


PS: Guys? Never ask for a before pic and never ask a womans true age past 27.  Apparently I know less now, then when I was a bachelor ...Oopsy Mishele.  But technically you are a spokesperson for Insanity on the TPF girl, you got to represent lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep waiting for the pic, 

Keep being disappointed.  :cry:

I even became a supporter to get access to the NSFW section just in case. 

Hows the workout going?!?


----------



## mishele (Jul 22, 2012)

After today's workout, I will have 4 days left!! :mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

mishele said:


> After today's workout, I will have 4 days left!! :mrgreen:



Are we going to get another "unbelievably sexy and gorgeous" Mishele shot... like that one wonderful shot you did? 

(fingers crossed, praying to the Goddess of all good things, Hoping desperately!)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > After today's workout, I will have 4 days left!! :mrgreen:
> ...




Where's this "one wonderful shot"?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I can't find the original post.. Mishele will know...


----------



## IByte (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I can't find the original post.. Mishele will know...



Look in the Girls of the TPF Pinky


----------



## mishele (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry just a phone shot......but as promised here you go!! I've been an athlete my whole life and never worked this hard....lol 

***********

The shot won't be up long, so catch it while you can!!
In the end I lost about 8 lbs and toned INSANELY!! =) The DVD definitely worked!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 4, 2012)

Whooo hooo look at dem abs. Congrats Mishele!!


----------



## Tee (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn girl!  Great job!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 4, 2012)

Did insanity for 60 days before my wedding. Best fitness decision I've made. Lost 25 lbs and 4 inches off my waist.


----------



## mishele (Aug 4, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Did insanity for 60 days before my wedding. Best fitness decision I've made. Lost 25 lbs and 4 inches off my waist.



Insanity is no joke, as you can comment on yourself!! =)


----------



## Haya.H (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow! Thats awsome you finished. I did my first video today, the fitness test... yeah not looking forward to that again lol. And I thought Jillian Micheals was tough.... Good job!


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> Wow! Thats awsome you finished. I did my first video today, the fitness test... yeah not looking forward to that again lol. And I thought Jillian Micheals was tough.... Good job!



 Thanks!! It was Insane!! lol If you ever need to talk to someone about it, just give me a yell. I know it helped me a lot talking to people that had done the program before. It's nice knowing someone knows the battle you are going through....=)


----------



## IByte (Aug 5, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Sorry just a phone shot......but as promised here you go!! I've been an athlete my whole life and never worked this hard....lol
> 
> ***********
> 
> ...



Did you get you insanity T-Shirt.


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2012)

Ummmm....no. I got the cds from a friend.


----------



## IByte (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I thought you would be on the insanity workout infomercial. Oo


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaha No thank you


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to do an Insanity type of workout but I could never eat enough. In the end I began losing weight so I had to switch. Craziness in these workouts lol


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

^^^ I had to up my calorie intake at one point because I started to starve my body. It's hard to wrap your brain around eating more when you are working out....lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

Where is the self portrait pic???  Did I miss it?


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

You snooze, you lose.....lol I posted a phone shot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

you can text it to my personal phone  .  Darn it..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

I was shooting wedding Saturday and took the kids to pool Sunday.  Barely had time for TPF!  If I had known, I would have not shown up to the wedding and stayed home Sunday.


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

lol I'll never hear the end of it if I don't show it.....LOL
If you miss it this time.....tough luck....lol

*********


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

Right click, saved as, print, YES


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck w/ that....lol


----------

